# Raptors Post-Game Talk



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Since we don't have much activity on the forums, let's use this thread for general post-game talk.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Raptors win*

TOR 90 @ NY 85

After blowing a huge lead in the 4th against Orlando I thought we were going to do the same against the Knicks. 

- It was nice to see DeRozan knocking down a couple of 3s. I think he already has the range but still lacks the confidence to increase attempts. 

- Magloire with another nice game. It's games like this that makes you wonder why he couldn't even crack the rotation last year with the Heat. If he can keep this up for an entire year I think we should keep him around as a backup to Jonas.

- Another solid game by Bargnani. Like I said before, I would like to see him traded but if he can keep this up for an entire year perhaps I will change my mind. 

- Rasual Butler with a nice game however I think more minutes should be given to James Johnson. 

- Anthony Carter is eerily similar to Derrick Martin. As bad as Bayless played before the injury I can't wait for his return.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

- James Johnson lacks basketball IQ at this time although I do like his size for his position and the defense he brings.. but the guy just makes bone headed plays.. 

- Barbosa turns the ball over way too much.. 

- Demar's handles is atrocious still.. it pains me to watch.. I actually feel like he should drive more and is falling in love with the jumper a little too much 

- Jose Calderon and Bargnani players for a couple of seasons now was hoping BC would trade are arguably our best players 

- Ed Davis hit the sophomore wall? or Casey not giving the kid enough burn? 

- That Orlando game was painful to watch as the team collapse down the stretch, and my stomach was churning thinking they would cough up another 4th quarter lead, glad they were able to hold on for the win considering the team was on a back to back

- Other than a few bad turnovers, I can't complain too much. The team is playing really hard and is giving their effort, which is very refreshing to see.

- Very surprised with Magloire's play as well


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Raptors win* (3-3)

CLE 77 @ TOR 92

The Cavs simply had no answers for Bargnani. I don't think anyone on that roster had a remote chance of guarding someone with Bargnani's skillset. Nevertheless I was surprised that the Cavs basically gave Bargs open shots in the 4th quarter.

DeRozan with 5 threes (2-3 of them lucky beat-the-buzzer shots). I think Demar is on his way to his first 20 ppg season.

Calderon with another strong game. He needs to stay aggressive and look for his own shot.

Lastly I don't see what's so special about Tristan Thompson. He looks really small for a power forward. He's listed at 6-9 but looks more towards 6-8 to me.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

2 straight beatings tell us that it's time to forget about this year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're 3-5, we're already doing better than expected. However, those last two games have been brutal offensively. Where has DeMar gone? 

It's slightly awkward that Bargnani is by far our best player this year.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> We're 3-5, we're already doing better than expected. However, those last two games have been brutal offensively. Where has DeMar gone?
> 
> It's slightly awkward that Bargnani is by far our best player this year.


I do see some improvements with DeRozan but everything just isn't quite there yet. His shot is improved but it's still not consistent. His handle is better but it's not enough to get by people. DeMar also hasn't shown that he has the creativity that good wing scorers tend to have. Hopefully he'll continue to improve and have all these things by next year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He looked improved to start the season and has just slammed into the wall. 

Bargnani continues to be our best player with a 31pt and 9rbd game to take us to a W against the TWolves.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like Barg has finally started to "Figure it out" hes driving and posting up more and using his size and height to his advantage its very nice to see moving forward hes not a #1 but can be a solid #2 or #3 on a good team


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargs is supposedly out of tonights game, will be very interesting to see how DeRozan copes with being the focal point of the offense.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Rasual Butler needs to be waived. I would rather have JJ, Kleiza, or even Forbes in there.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Been an interesting season so far.

Bargs has shown an elite level of efficiency on O. Is it just a hot streak like he has had before or has he reached a new level and can sustain it?

DD looked ready to make a big step forward, but he has been exposed. He needs a lot of space to operate. Transition, or getting a running start on his man via a screen. When he is closely guarded in the half court he can't beat anyone off the dribble and often just passes the ball back. He is not as quick or explosive as we thought. Will still be a good pro for a long time. Paul George looking much better.

Amir has been a beast. Great job at both ends. Very impressed so far.

Jose has been great. Looks healthy and is playing as well as he ever has. Can play uptempo or half court. Had so many amazing passes this year already.

Butler is this year's Fred Jones. Enough said.

JJohnson is a tremendous athlete but cannot play basketball. Turnover machine.

ED is rebounding well but not showing much else. Just picking up the odd garbage basket or spoon fed an easy bucket. Does he have a strong motor or is he the next Charlie V that the coaches are getting down on. I have a bad feeling about ED.

Barbosa has been hot and cold. We know who he is.

Overall I don't see the improvement in the D except that we challenge every shot in the paint and go for strips. But leave the 3 open. Much like Triano's 'protect the house' strategy'. And we foul like crazy every night. We have sacrificed O for D as well.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

tough year. lotta losses. still proud of the guys who are fighting through this mess. amir johnson's become a real fan fave. ed davis looks like he'd be a lot more effective on a good team. barbosa's wasting away on this team- he has no role here and i hope someone steps up with a trade; he belongs in the playoffs. derozan was never fit to build from the ground up either... but we're almost there. i hope these guys can keep their heads on straight. that's on casey.

T minus 52.

peace


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Linas Kleiza looking better than before his injury. 

Raptors still losing.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Raptors are 3-19 without Bargnani these past two seasons.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Cant spell Bargnani without MVP


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm not shocked about the Jeremy Lin shot thats just the way the season been going I am disappointed in the ACC crowd cheering though for a sec there I thought the game was in NY damn we got some fickle fans


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Not our fans, just gawkers who showed up to see Lin. Through the years we've had that a lot, including with LeBron, Kobe, Yao, Peja, Vlade, and probably some others. Raptors fans weren't cheering when we missed the final shot.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> Andrea Bargnani was off to a strong start, but has missed 18 games with a calf injury. Amir Johnson and James Johnson have provided defense, but not much offensively.
> D
> Jose Calderon is having another efficient season, leading the league in assist/turnover ratio and shooting much better than he did last year. But DeMar DeRozan has been inconsistent.
> C
> ...


Link


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I really want to see BC make a few moves before the trade deadline. Next year's draft looks real promising and we should do what we can to get a couple more 1st round picks even if they are mid-late first rounders. We have guys like Calderon and Barbosa that good teams can use and they have short contracts on top of it. Getting rid of those 2 now would also help us record wise. We're currently 5-6th worst team in the league.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I could be wrong but I dont think Jose or Barbosa will land you a first rounder at this point especally when everybody looking to go young at the PG/SG position


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jose is having his best year in a long time. He could get us a 1st IMO.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lakers have 2 first rounders (one from Dallas for Odom), we can probably get one if not two if we give them Calderon.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ Exactly my thoughts. 

Link



> Lots of teams are calling Toronto about Jose Calderon and Andrea Bargnani. The Raptors aren't likely to part with Bargnani, and if they move Calderon, they'll need to get a point guard in return. That would seem to make a trade for Calderon unlikely.


I don't see why we need a PG in return.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Lakers have a traded player exception of around 9 mil from the Odom trade. 1 or 2 picks + TPE for Calderon works.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> The Lakers have a traded player exception of around 9 mil from the Odom trade. 1 or 2 picks + TPE for Calderon works.


It helps he went off for 30 on them last week :borat:



> Dwane Casey said the Raptors have received calls from teams interested in trading for Jose Calderon.
> 
> “We’re trying to hold on to him and keep him, but he has played his way into a very high status as a point guard,” Casey said Wednesday. “A lot of teams have been calling and wanting him.”
> 
> ...


Link

I really hope he gets moved. He's been a great ambassador for this ballclub, but truth be told he's surplus to what we're doing here in T.Dot


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> The Magic are denying a rumor that they have reached a deal with the Lakers and Raptors involving Dwight Howard.
> 
> Howard, Hedo Turkoglu and Jameer Nelson would go to the Lakers, while the Magic would receive Andrew Bynum, Pau Gasol and possibly Jose Calderon.
> 
> Alex Martins, CEO of the Magic, confirmed to the Sentinel that the rumor is wrong.


Link


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

No mention of who or what we would receive in return.


----------

